# Old Country Brazos



## sigep1967 (Jul 10, 2015)

Picked up one of these the other day but having a hard time leveling temps. When it starts off it is hot near the stack. Then after about an hour or two it swaps sides and the firebox side runs hot. Yes I have tuning plates and have played with the arrangement ALOT just can seem to get it to level off. Did a test run again last night and closiest I could get it was about 40 degrees side to side. It holds heat great and recovery is amazing but just can't seem to figure out how to keep level temps. Does anyone else have one of these and did you figure out how to level the temps?


----------



## arhino (Jul 19, 2015)

I have the same smoker going on two weeks I've smoked ribs twice now pork butt sausage chicken and doing a beef chuck now. I will say my fire box end is warmer for sure. I do prefer one end warmer as I can slow smoke beef or whatever on the other end and around 225 and my ribs and chicken around 275 closer to the box I've had great results so far and really like the smoker.


----------



## joe black (Jul 19, 2015)

Sigep,  are you using wood or charcoal?  When you were experimenting with the plates, did you have any fire differential?  Make sure you have good fire management first.

Rhino,  man, you've got a great problem to have.  If you could dial in 2 good temps, they would be 225 and 275.  You've got the best of both worlds.

Good luck guys, keep on smoking and let us know how it goes,  Joe


----------



## arhino (Jul 19, 2015)

I cant tell you a for sure temp on each end as I have never been a big fan of running probes all the time and really watching temps. I use to work in a bbq restaurant and I am still in the habit of eyeing feeling and going from there to be honest. My probe on the lid floats from 225 to 250 when I pump it up a bit I can get it to run steady between 250 to 275 and 275 to 300 I try to maintain a 25 degree window on it depending on what I have on there at the time so far so good. I have used it twice now on sundays from the time I got up around 9am until midnight the first night smoking various meats for my self and neighbors drinking some good old brew. I plan on buying the thermometers to set in the pit one on each end to really see what the difference is. I just enjoy the smell and taste and haven't had any complaints so I feel like I am doing something right haha I know there is an art to it and I plan on perfecting it one day which will never happen to many variables and styles of Q to perfect just a fun hobby to me and good food!


----------

